# AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon II



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon II | techPowerUp



> AMD's new Bulldozer "FX" series of processors may be very lacklustre performers in reviewer's benchmarks and have garnered considerable scorn in enthusiast circles, but they're a very good performer for AMD's bottom line. Incredibly, they are selling out as soon as shops get them in stock - and they are not even priced very competitively against Intel's offerings, so perhaps the "It's an 8 core CPU!!" marketing is working well on the uninformed "enthusiast" after all? Mind you, what enthusiast, however uninformed, wouldn't know exactly how these products perform? Every tech website and computer magazine has covered these chips by now. The mind boggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

Looks like AMD is following Intel's footstep; Selling their products driven by the force of marketing instead of performance.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

The chip performs for what you pay for it.

It is not meant for enthusiasts. Get over it already.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

but haven't seen even a single AMD ad in tv for many years now. i feel instead of ads, if intel offers slight discount, it'll be better as most will definitely go for Intel even if AMD 8core are priced same as i3s.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

AMD does ADs on billboards rather than TV 

I saw one in Kolkata (somewhere near Shakespeare Sarani).


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



Sam said:


> but haven't seen even a single AMD ad in tv for many years now. i feel instead of ads, if intel offers slight discount, it'll be better as most will definitely go for Intel even if AMD 8core are priced same as i3s.



I think they aren't interested in Indian sell. So, we don't see any ads from them. Scenarios might be different in other countries.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

They are. They had a billboard up which said that you got Dirt 3 free with every purchase of AMD FX chips.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

sunny10 had sent me a PM about this as he wanted to post in the Bulldozer thread. Too bad that thread is locked.

We can continue here.

I remember Viswanathan Anand in AMD adverts back in the Phenom days.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

thanks ico.
Well I also saw the AMD ad youtube.I think that it was only as of AMD I have seen.
AMD is also giving Battlefield 3 with purchase of AMD FX processors


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

With all things (hardware) remaining constant, price matters. A 8150 and a top-end 990fx mobo like ASUS sabertooth is way cheaper than a Core i7 and a top-end Z68 mobo. If you are running multiple GPUs on a single monitor, the AMD config is actually significantly cheaper per fps you get with power consumption remaining same. Check here:-

X79 / Z68 / 990FX CrossFireX HD 6970 x3 Performance Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition

Of course, one may feel he is actually limiting his high-end cards, but for most users, it seems it doesn't matters. And I think your daily computing experience is hardly going to affected if you get a BD instead of SNB/E.

But there's an irony in that BD is actually selling on the back of "8-core" marketing, when most of their PR team have been fired.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

its a good news that FX is selling well but for that they are stopping pII and AII this is not a good move i guess though it is inevitable,athlon are the only processor people can buy for a very low budget computers now we have to see what is going to happen.I am lucky that i bought 955.

^^that was the main slogan of AMD that the amd setup will cost you way cheaper than the Intel setup and looks like it is working well.


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

Seems like 8 core's the same as 'Our 6 or their 4' advertisement. It used to appear at the back of the front cover of digit.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

So after this decision maybe BD prices could drop to fill the void created by the loss of p2 and A2 processors.AMD still aims to be the VFM king.


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

Some more SKUs may be released to fill the void.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

^^ you forgot AMD APU? surely those are AII replacement but if priced right, they'll offer same VFM as AII but my only doubt, how long amd will support the FM1 socket.


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon II | techPowerUp





well i hv one query for you 

which is good INtel Core i5 2500k 
or BullDozer FX 8120 

i am doing App Developemet, Gaming  and rendering video !

and i want system future proof for atleast 4-5 years!!!!!

plz suggest !


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

AMD to Start Production of Desktop "Trinity" APU in March - Document - X-bit labs




> Before releasing its highly-anticipated A-series "Trinity" APUs for desktop computer later in the year, AMD will refresh the family of its accelerated processing units with unlocked A8-3870K and A6-3670K "Llano" chips as well as A8-3820, A6-3620 and A4-3420 products in January, 2012.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

Have Bulldozer laptops started hitting the market hard yet ?? I've barely seen any 32nm AMD hearts powering laptops, atleast in India (except bobcat).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



swapnilbunty123 said:


> well i hv one query for you
> 
> which is good intel core i5 2500k
> or bulldozer fx 8120
> ...



2500k

and it will be better if you fill the PC build questionnaire template in a separate thread in pc components/configurations section.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

I think more and more people are realizing that AMD offers good value, and more importantly that the company must not die. That is why Bulldozer is getting good sales, it's a serviceable product at a serviceable price, and it's got the value factor added.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

I am little skeptic about the reviewers. When Radeon 6850 & 6870 first came out, they said the 6850 was on par with 460 768mb and the 6870 was actually inferior to 460 1gb, albeit a heavily OCed one. These days I see the 6850 constantly beats the 460 1gb in almost every reviews. Similarly, the Phenom II X6 has become a pretty good processor, people are actually saying to get it instead of a BD, but when it first came out I had seen very few recommendations, almost none.

It's always better to judge by yourself, what you want and at what price and what are the best available products at that price.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

according to me reviews should be given with pros and cons with listing the features it lacks and extra it is having,so that consumer look at the feature he will use more and buy accordingly.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



swapnilbunty123 said:


> well i hv one query for you
> 
> which is good INtel Core i5 2500k
> or BullDozer FX 8120
> ...



i5 2500k. Pair it with a P67/Z68 based board, and it will beat 8120 easily in case of running any software *presently*.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



Skud said:


> I am little skeptic about the reviewers. When Radeon 6850 & 6870 first came out, they said the 6850 was on par with 460 768mb and the 6870 was actually inferior to 460 1gb, albeit a heavily OCed one. These days I see the 6850 constantly beats the 460 1gb in almost every reviews. Similarly, the Phenom II X6 has become a pretty good processor, people are actually saying to get it instead of a BD, but when it first came out I had seen very few recommendations, almost none.
> 
> It's always better to judge by yourself, what you want and at what price and what are the best available products at that price.



It is not true for most of the highly reputed site; I remember reading guru3d review for HD6850 and HD6870 where they stated that HD6870 is equivalent to GTX 470 and HD 6850 is very close to GTX 460 1 GB. It is after couple of driver updates, HD 6800 series got a performance boost to beat their Nvidia counterparts soundly.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

dont consider Guru3Ds conclusions. They also copy-paste a lot of data and never re-do previous card scores for new reviews.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Have Bulldozer laptops started hitting the market hard yet ?? I've barely seen any 32nm AMD hearts powering laptops, atleast in India (except bobcat).


Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
A VFM laptop in true sense though processor clocks are on the lower side


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Have Bulldozer laptops started hitting the market hard yet ?? I've barely seen any 32nm AMD hearts powering laptops, atleast in India (except bobcat).


Bulldozer laptops? nope and I doubt they'd hit. Trinity laptops (Fusion) will come around March. But Llano fusion laptops have hit the market though. Have a look at the laptop posted by Sunny10. Really VFM and great for the price.

Guaranteed better battery life compared to Sandy Birdge laptops with/without discrete GPU. CPU is a bit slow, but the IGP is really discrete class and energy efficient.

For gaming and battery life on the go, I'd get that.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



sunny10 said:


> Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> A VFM laptop in true sense though processor clocks are on the lower side



why the hell they have clocked it that low?1.4GHz is too low even today's smart phones come at that clock speed.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



Extreme Gamer said:


> dont consider Guru3Ds conclusions. They also copy-paste a lot of data and never re-do previous card scores for new reviews.




Even Anandtech do the same. Check the review of 8150, 1100XT and i7 2600k/i5 2500k, the fps scores were identical for older processors right up to the decimal. I get a feel whenever there are quite a few comparisons going on, its plain copy-paste.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

and that is the reason why HardOCP is the best for GPU reviews. 

Generally for CPUs, using older scores is fine. Because *driver* isn't involved.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



ico said:


> *and that is the reason why HardOCP is the best for GPU reviews.*
> 
> Generally for CPUs, using older scores is fine. Because *driver* isn't involved.




I agree on that.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1318034683VZqVQLiVuL_6_3.png*media.bestofmicro.com/L/M/310522/original/7-zip.png

what do these represent?

if we see cinebench (multithreaded) - 
AMD FX 8150 - 8120 - 6100 and 4100 performance review
here 8120 is ahead.
here behind - HARDOCP - 3D Rendering - AMD Bulldozer / FX-8150 Desktop Performance Review

if we see Hard review and G3D review - 
HARDOCP - Introduction - AMD Bulldozer / FX-8150 Desktop Performance Review
AMD FX 8150 - 8120 - 6100 and 4100 performance review

in many multithreaded bench we see 8120 ahead of 2500k (taking lower is better and higher is better into account)

So why dont we suggest it? (taking multi gpu gaming out of account )

power consumption is less than i7 920 level, didnt we suggest a i7 920 in nehalem days?


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



Cilus said:


> It is not true for most of the highly reputed site; I remember reading guru3d review for HD6850 and HD6870 where they stated that HD6870 is equivalent to GTX 470 and HD 6850 is very close to GTX 460 1 GB. It is after couple of driver updates, HD 6800 series got a performance boost to beat their Nvidia counterparts soundly.




Of course I am generalizing here, not talking about any particular site.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



sukesh1090 said:


> why the hell they have clocked it that low?1.4GHz is too low even today's smart phones come at that clock speed.



a 2Ghz ARM dual core (Exynos 5250) should be lot slower than a 1Ghz AMD dual core (C50/C60). 

and intel proccy based lappy with similar graphics power will cost north of 35k. decide yourself.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

I agree that many of the review scores simply do not get updated. Two sites I do trust (a lot) are X-bit labs and IXBT Labs (despite the names, they are independent of each other).

X-bit labs: PC Hardware News, Reviews and Benchmarks
iXBT Labs - Computer Hardware In Detail - Objective and detailed PC hardware reviews and industry news

IXBT provides a chart i3DSpeed almost every month where they select a large assortment of graphics cards currently popular and available in the market and test them with the latest available drivers on a standardized platform. In this instant, you can actually see changes between the driver versions (and in their charts, pretty much GTX 560 = HD 6870 in terms of performance, but they give a higher overall score to 6870 because it's often cheaper)

IMO IXBT's i3DSpeed is a fairly accurate estimation of performance between AMD and NVIDIA GPUs.

X-bit labs also takes the effort, but their reviews are slow and few in number compared to other sites like Anandtech.

Techspot, and X-bit also continually test current GPUs with the latest games and drivers to give you an idea of how each game behaves with each company's GPU.

Yet another site is BeHardware, but their reviews are slow too and not a lot in number. All three of these sites came up with the similar conclusion that GTX 560 = HD 6870, for example, when all others clearly write in favour of one or the other.

These three sites also don't write off bulldozer........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



ico said:


> and that is the reason why HardOCP is the best for GPU reviews.
> 
> Generally for CPUs, using older scores is fine. Because *driver* isn't involved.


HardOCP GPU reviews are flawed. They often have variations in the settings used for different GPUs when comparing. They also never max-out in-game settings to test framerates.
They are more of a "what can happen in these settings" rather than "how this GPU performs." While I like the fact that they mention that they find some settings unplayable, they should tone down the settings for the other GPUs to get credible comaprative data.

The problem with CPU tests is that in case there are major OS updates/upgrades, performance can be altered by a small amount.
For good CPU performance estimates you should look at those reviews where they mention the test hardware for all the CPUs being compared. _Estimates_ is a key word here, because no two rigs are identical (even OEM ones) and there will be minor alterations in the results. You get a good range


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

be quiet.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> in many multithreaded bench we see 8120 ahead of 2500k (taking lower is better and higher is better into account)
> 
> *So why dont we suggest it? (taking multi gpu gaming out of account )*
> 
> power consumption is less than i7 920 level, didnt we suggest a i7 920 in nehalem days?




I guess you are not talking about Trifire, but still have a look at this link I have posted earlier:-

X79 / Z68 / 990FX CrossFireX HD 6970 x3 Performance Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition

Now go to Amazon or Newegg (even Indian sites would do, I guess), get the price of CPU and mobo of each platforms, check how much USD you are spending for each fps for each platform, BD won't look bad after that.  Not even taking into account that CPUs are OCed to different levels.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

Got it 

Some guys are saying BD is a sellout success because of low yields over at the Nvidia forums.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

Trifire etc is out of the equation for 99.5% people.

i5-2500k > FX-8120.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

At the current price point, it's a no brainer. 

But 8150 is some 2k cheaper than i7 2600k, so it might get interesting.

I am searching for a proper Crossfire review of BD not taking into account HardOCP, as they have done it mostly at Eyefinity resolution.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

BD may look interesting because it is cheaper than 2600k and also its total platform costs less when compared to the SB.so people may be buying it and also i guess the supply of BD is not meeting the demand because of which they get sold off immediately as they arrive.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

This news makes me want to upgrade quickly, before the Athlons and Phenoms leave the market


----------



## Skud (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

It was declared much earlier that Phenom II production would be stopped in Q4. So this is no surprise. And AMD is doing the right thing; they have supported AM3 CPUs for a long time and there's no point creating internal competition for BD. There's already Llano (2 new unlocked processors listed and should release before Christmas) for low-end and Trinity is on track for a Q1 2012 release. They should concentrate on FM2, Trinity and PD now instead of anything else. And a newer chipset for top-end CPUs, yeah, scrapping all the backward compatibilities whatsoever.

-------------------

And BD continues to be very interesting read:-

AMD cuts 800M transistors off Bulldozer, confusion ensues | ExtremeTech




> One of the puzzles of Bulldozer was what, exactly, the chip’s two billion transistors were doing. The chip’s density put it on par with Llano, but performance lagged far behind any Intel solution and barely matched AMD’s old CPUs. The consensus was that at least some of those transistors were byproducts of a fully automated design process with an unusually high degree of overhead.





> Best-case scenario here is that Bulldozer’s 1.2B transistor count is somewhat lower than it should be, but still much closer to what everyone expected and in line with expected transistor density improvements from the shift from 45nm to 32nm. It implies that Bulldozer did deliver the transistor savings and die area reductions that were expected, but is hamstrung by lousy cache performance. That’s certainly in line with our own findings, which suggest that BD’s “real” performance is hidden by cache latencies.


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

AMD idiots don't know how to market. Good that they sacked 95% of their PR guys.

This mistake is unacceptable.

Sandy Bridge is 220 sq. mm for ~1 B transistors. 315 sq. mm is pretty big for a 1.2 B transistor chip. More weird because GloFo's gate-first should be a bit denser than Intel's gate-last. Tells me something is wrong with GloFo's process. May be, a less dense chip to increase yields? Weird.

Have a look at how dense Llano is (due to GPU) and how crap its yields are on GloFo's process.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

Good thing they are switching over to TSMC.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

and here finally PII and AII shipment stopped,
Report: AMD Stops Shipping Phenom II and Athlon II CPUs


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



sukesh1090 said:


> and here finally PII and AII shipment stopped,
> Report: AMD Stops Shipping Phenom II and Athlon II CPUs



Now one can expect sharp price-drop, considering the fact that shops will start stock clearance sell inside 1-2 months.


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



d6bmg said:


> Now one can expect sharp price-drop, considering the fact that shops will start stock clearance sell inside 1-2 months.


maybe they will increase the price of llano and FX cpu


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

^^ Then that would be bad marketing tactics & might backfire. Performance-wise it won't be wise at all.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

price may actually drop as the highend APUs will be replaced by unlocked ones.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

AMD Gives Bulldozer 6-core a Speed-Bump with FX-6200 | techPowerUp


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

*www.techpowerup.com/img/11-12-14/60a.jpg


So AMD admitting that the FX6100 is inferior to 1100T. Hopefully, the FX6200 will be based on the B3 stepping. Waiting for some benchmarks.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

the pic shoes 20% performance bump from FX-6100
I too wishing it to be on B3 steppng


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1318034683VZqVQLiVuL_6_3.png*media.bestofmicro.com/L/M/310522/original/7-zip.png
> 
> what do these represent?
> 
> ...



how many apps do you use that are capable of using 8 cores?

multi-core performance is really good... but at the end of the day its there because getting higher IPC is much more difficult... IPC is always better vs multicore - its better to do 4 things fast rather than doing 8things slow... My version of 2500k vs. BD!!! 

with higher IPC you get much more even performance... unlikely with BD core... take a gamer for example - Resident Evil 5 was a game that cud use 8 threads.... so BD will do just fine there - although if you play NFS hot pursuit 2010 on it which is single threaded - you are going to experience stuttering... u might even end up bottlenecking ur GPU...!! - You dont want that kinda stuff happening from a chip thats costing 12+ grand right?

with a 2500k/2600k you get performance in both scenario's
@power consumption - it actually adds up to the cost of the whole machine if ur overclocking.... it takes up almost 500W @4.6GHz... if ur putting in a bunch of hardware more then ure probably going to need something like GS800... 

while i5 2500k OC to 4.8GHz +gpu etc.. will probably work with Seasonic 500W....!!


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

The best combo for me would have been an Intel SB CPU on an AMD 990FX mobo. Total VFM.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

Skud - hehehe..  why dont u go for 1090T OC?? Its going to be faster than BD 6200...!


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon*

 Pondering over the budget. And also current prices. Every online shops are increasing prices. In any case, don't want to spend on a new SMPS.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

really 1090T prices are going up?? :O 
dude - uve got an HX750 - u can even buy a bulldozer if u like!  

btw ur 6950 isnt bottlenecked by ur e7400??


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

Don't know about 1090t specifically, but there's an upward trend. Even Flipkart has increased prices. 

Regarding HX750, I am actually planning for cfx and hope that the SMPS will play well with the cards along with a i7/BD and would allow me some OC if necessary. 

6950 is definitely bottlenecked by E7400. Poor man's way of upgrading, part by part at a time.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

last i chked 1090T was 9.2k at flipkart... 
@CFX - hmmm.. might have to upgrade in that case...!!!

@part by part upgrade - lol, same here!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Bulldozer A Surprisingly Sell-Out Sales Success. Victims: Phenom II & Athlon *

So the Bulldozer has really started bulldozing others.... 

AMD needs to earn more money to bring more innovative products... It will also force Intel to thinnk about their pricing...

But stopping Athlon and phenom is not a good idea...


----------

